# Coach K to be offered Olympic job again



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Had to assume this was coming...

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=aw-usabasketball112108&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

You guys like this? Think he'll take it? Do they need to go with someone else?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Yes it's the right choice. He did a great job coaching that team up and leading us to the gold medal. He has earned the right to be offered the job again.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

We are screwed if he doesn't take it.

Not really but

It would be nice.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Obvious choice, IMO.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Obvious choice.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Krzyzewski to decide Team USA future after Duke's season ends


> "I'm open to do anything that will help USA Basketball, that doesn't mean I'd be the coach again," Krzyzewski said. "It's a big commitment. I love Jerry and love what they're doing. It's just not the time yet. What I'm doing with these kids, that's my job and after this season is over I would give it whatever consideration after talking with my family. I can't do that now and give it my full attention. That's not right."


I seriously doubt he commit again


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't think I'd do it again if I were him unless I were leaving Duke. Being the head coach at a major DI program is hard enough, but adding the Olympic commitment? Wow. And he's not getting any younger. While I think he was a great choice and would be awesome to handle it again, I'd like to see someone without a full-time coaching job handle that role.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope he accepts it as he is the obvious choice at this point, but if he doesn't, I'm sure they'll find someone more than capable of coaching this team to another gold medal.


----------



## The Baller (Feb 12, 2009)

it's a very easy choice.


----------

